# Slicker Brush



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I think I have finally mastered the art of using a Slicker Brush and Line Brushing! The boy's hair is probably 3-4 inches. I finished brushing up Jack yesterday and Dexter today with the use of a slicker brush. 

Anyway...This is what I do.... I am right handed....so I hold my pup in my lap and their head nestled in the crook of my left arm, I take my left hand and pull back the hair and start using the slicker brush. 

I start with the hind end first. Using my left hand, I use my hand to hold back the hair not being brushed. I then take the slicker brush and using a flicking quick brushing technique, I slowly pull out a few hairs at a time. The brush get flicked out and away from the skin. So, really....the slicker brush is NOT being pulled through the hair and touching the skin. 

The hind end is the tender area, so keep moving. 

I am also finding out, when the boy's get brushed every other day or so, I am not having to bathe the boy's as often. The last bath was 16 days ago. Now, I did give a face wash and beard clean 4 days ago. So, I am going to see how it goes. While using the slicker brush, I am using a misting spray frequently because the static of the hair is terrible. Dexter is 3 years and Jack is 2 years.

I am soooooooooooo glad that Blowing Coat is behind me! I wished I had learned the slicker brush method back then.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda I don't have a slicker brush, but a small pin one and a plastic round one. I know that most on the forums think that combs are best, but I disagree. I brush Rosie first, then run the wide tooth comb through. If I find a tangle or mat, I use a face comb to break it up. A lot of times, I can brush them out. I use the round brush with plastic points for her head hair and face. That part is real silky and thin. I never spend more than 15 minutes brushing. If it is that bad, then I work on it later in the day. But since she is going to be 3 on March 13, it rarely mats anymore. I also don't bathe often. I bathed her yesterday and figured up that it had been 3 weeks since her last bath. Face washing, sometimes I take wash cloth to the feet and bottom. Nothing to it. (now I have probably jinked myself).


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I jinxed myself thought I had it all under control and the mats came back right when I was going to sign up for a show.
A friend taught me line combing with the slicker brush last summer. She did a test on one of her show dogs and used a slicker on one side and a pin brush comb combo on the other. She has much less breakage using the slicker brush. I like the slicker especially now while mine are blowing coat . It gets out the loose fuzz . I do however use my comb still on a mat. I also like it on Zoeys coat because it separates her curls and I think that helps control the mats that get going close to her skin.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I do not comb and brush that often anymore now, that the boys are older. I mentioned the slicker brush because it is quicker. I want to see if I can do the line brushing with the brush next (the wooden one).

I still use the wide spaced comb, I just love the CC comb. I usually take the comb to the neck areas every few days due to the collars will cause tangles. 

I will probably run the comb through the boy's hair later today to see if I missed anything with the slicker. I did find some hidden isolated tangles that came out very easily with the slicker brush. 

I find grooming so relaxing. The grooming is not so intense now that the boys are older.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> The grooming is not so intense now that the boys are older.


I agree, Linda, when they are adolescents, it seems like all you can think about is grooming. But now, at 2 1/2, grooming Kodi is really a breeze.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

AMEN and Thank you Lord. It was kinda like getting the kids out of the house. lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> AMEN and Thank you Lord. It was kinda like getting the kids out of the house. lol


Oh, PLEASE, Lord, let me get there soon!!!:biggrin1:

Don't get me wrong, I love my boys. But picking up after 3 MEN (including DH) is a bit much!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I actually thought my boys were going to live with me forever--it seemed like it anyway. I am a good mother, I know when it is time to push them out of the nest and I pushed. Both really good men now. My baby boy is an elder in his church. I never would have thought it when we were going through the teenage years.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a small triangle shaped slicker I'm using on mats. I have the 37 pound  stagger toothed comb but the pointed slicker is WAAAYYYYY faster for me . . .and honestly, is it worth it not to have her sit forever and a day while I painstakingly comb a mat out???

I don't have a larger slicker, but will look into one . . .I'm still bracing for the dreaded blowing coat . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> I actually thought my boys were going to live with me forever--it seemed like it anyway. I am a good mother, I know when it is time to push them out of the nest and I pushed. Both really good men now. My baby boy is an elder in his church. I never would have thought it when we were going through the teenage years.


Well, my older one graduates from college this spring, and will come home for a while, but I am sure he will have an apartment of his own as soon as he can save up the deposit, (he's good with his money, so it won't take long) and find the right situation. He's pretty independent, and I know he's looking forward to spreading his wings. I expect him home Sundays for dinner, though!:biggrin1:

The younger one is in college, but living at home. At times, I'd love him to be living at school, but it's a LOT cheaper having him live at home, and it's only a 20 minute commute to his university. So I have to put up with him for at least another 3 years!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

ClaireVoyant said:


> I have a small triangle shaped slicker I'm using on mats. I have the 37 pound  stagger toothed comb but the pointed slicker is WAAAYYYYY faster for me . . .and honestly, is it worth it not to have her sit forever and a day while I painstakingly comb a mat out???
> 
> I don't have a larger slicker, but will look into one . . .I'm still bracing for the dreaded blowing coat . . .


by the way, what is a blowing coat? I haven't heard that term yet?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

loriabigail said:


> by the way, what is a blowing coat? I haven't heard that term yet?


it is when our dear, sweet 'non-shedding' havanese literally shed thier puppy coat and get thier adult coat and the Matts that form are INSANE... I spent over 3+ hrs a day trying to stay on top of Tillie's coat when she was about 9 months old... I ended up having her shaved down because every time I turned around she would have ENORMOUS matts ... seriously, it is crazy!! I thought it wouldn't happen to us ... I did so good staying on top of all of her grooming... LOL


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> it is when our dear, sweet 'non-shedding' havanese literally shed thier puppy coat and get thier adult coat and the Matts that form are INSANE... I spent over 3+ hrs a day trying to stay on top of Tillie's coat when she was about 9 months old... I ended up having her shaved down because every time I turned around she would have ENORMOUS matts ... seriously, it is crazy!! I thought it wouldn't happen to us ... I did so good staying on top of all of her grooming... LOL


oh ok. I didn't realize they actually lose their puppy coat. I slicker brush now sounds essential. The corner one sounds like it would be good.


----------

